# Ubuntu richtige Konfiguration



## Neox (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun Ubuntu auf meinem Gaming Rechner und möchte es richtig konfigurieren. Habt ihr Tipps, was ich machen sollte. Habe mir bisher nur ein paar Programme aus dem Store geladen, wie VLC,Eclipse usw. 
Was sollte man einstellen? 

LG


----------



## blackout24 (18. März 2012)

An was denkst du da konkret? Einstellen musst du nix, wenn alles so funktioniert wie du willst und wenn es das nicht tut merkst du es ja.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. März 2012)

Früher hieß es ja sogar:


> Ubuntu is an ancient Zulu word meaning: «I can't configure Debian myself.»


Auch wenn das spätestens seit Unity nicht mehr der Fall ist, bleibt es dabei, dass man unter Ubuntu in der Regel nichts mehr konfigurieren braucht.


----------



## blackout24 (18. März 2012)

Es sei den, du möchtest über ein paar Kernel Parameter steuern, wie der RAM genutzt wird etc. oder sonstige Spielerein.
Davon werden die meisten Einsteiger aber garnicht wissen, dass es geht und an der Funktionialität ändert das nichts die ist
von Anfang an gegeben.


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2012)

Wenn ich einen kurzen Einwurf machen dürfte... 

Ich plane auch mir Ubuntu zu installieren, auf mein Notebook mit Athlon II Neo und HD 4200. Ich habe immer wieder gehört, dass die Treiber von AMD für Linux nicht so toll sein sollen. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, ist das tatsächlich ein Problem?


----------



## blackout24 (19. März 2012)

AMD Treiber sind anscheinend generell nicht super toll. Erfahrung aus erster Hand, wie sich das im konkreten auswirkt habe ich
zwar nicht, aber es gibt aufjedenfall neber dem properitären Treiber von AMD auch ein Open Source Treiber vielleicht läuft der besser. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es eine unerträgliche Beeinträchtigung verursachen wird oder das du überhaupt auf jedenfall Probleme bekommen wirst. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.

Das tolle an AMD Treibern ist sogar das sie Kernel Mode Setting unterstützen und du während dem Boot schon Auflösungen wie 1920x1200 fahren kannst für Full HD Bootanimationen. Mit meinem prop. Nvidia Treiber bin ich auf die Vesa Bios Auflösungen von max. 1024x768 beschränkt.


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2012)

Meine Freundin hat eine Ati-Karte in ihrem Rechner, ich habe es bis heute nicht hinbekommen, da eine gescheite Hardware-3D-Beschleunigung einzurichten - für die paar Spiele, die sie alle paar Monate mal spielt, reicht aber auch 3D-Beschleunigung via Software. Ein Problem ist es also nur, wenn man die Grafikleistung benötigt. 
Ich persönlich setze nur noch auf Nvidia-Grafikadapter, da diese bisher immer absolut problemlos liefen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (19. März 2012)

AMD-Grafikkarten sind mit dem freien Treiber absolut kein Problem – und was Stabilität, etc. angeht Nvidia und Intel sogar deutlich überlegen. Auch 3D-Beschleunigung läuft eigentlich immer ohne weiteres Zutun. Probleme gibt es nur, wenn man die Herstellertreiber nutzen möchte, um die beste Performance aus den Chips zu holen. Faktisch: Wenn man Zocken will. Das ist aber wohl bei den meisten Linuxusern eher nicht der Fall – und mit ner HD4200 sowieso keine Frage.Linux und Zocken → Geforce (mit proprietärem Treiber)
Linux ohne Zocken → Radeon (mit freiem Treiber)​Die jeweils umgedrehte Konfiguration (Nvidia und freier Treiber bzw. AMD mit Herstellertreiber) ist dagegen nicht unbedingt das, was man macht, wenn es eine Wahl gibt.


----------



## pyro539 (19. März 2012)

Also ich habe hier den proprietären Treiber unter Arch und der bereitet mir keinerlei Probleme. Grafikkarte ist einmal eine alte HD 3650 und eine AMD E-350. 

Bei der E-350 CPU weiß ich nicht, wie viel Unterstützung da der freie Treiber bietet, v.a. im Bereich Videobeschleunigung. Mit dem proprietären Treiber, xvba-video und mplayer-vaapi funktionieren Full HD Videos ohne Probleme. Bei der HD 3650 hatte ich mit dem freien Treiber das Problem, dass das Power Management nicht so gut funktioniert hab. Ich hab da zwei Monitore dranhängen und der Lüfter hat dann alle 15 Sekunden kurz hochgedreht. Das hat mich dann so genervt dass ich den proprietären Treiber genommen habe und mittels dem aticonfig-Tool die Lüfterdrehzahl manuell festgesetzt hab.


Also wie gesagt, die proprietären Treiber funktionieren auch. Das einzige was manchmal nervt ist das der xorg-server bei fast jedem Update (1.09 -> 1.10, 1.10 -> 1.11) die Binärschnittstelle ändert und es dann immer Wochen dauert bis AMD es schafft die Treiber für die neue Version anzupassen. Bis dahin kann man halt seinen xorg-server nicht updaten. Und natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Bugs wie den tollen xv video bug, die aber inzwischen auch behoben sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2012)

Bei hat alles von anfang an problemlos funktioniert, die 3D performance ist allerdings egal ob freier oder proprietärer Treiber grottenschlecht. 
Ich hab trozdem noch kein Spiel gehabt, das nicht flüssig laufen würde. (zum Zocken hab ich ja Windows)


----------



## Bauer87 (19. März 2012)

Ich korrigiere: Der proprietäre Treiber ist vor allem in Kombination mit Gnome 3 nicht zu gebrauchen. (Zumindest gab es mal heftige Bugs und in den Changelogs zum Treiber stand zumindest nicht drin, dass die behoben wurden). Ansonsten scheint es nicht ganz so schlimm zu sein.

PS: Das ändert nichts daran, dass der freie Treiber absolut rund läuft und nicht ersetzt werden braucht.


----------

